# Vintage Prewar 1938 Schwinn Superior Track Bike



## tomsjack (Dec 8, 2019)

Vintage Prewar 1938 Schwinn Superior Track Bike On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PREWAR-1938-SCHWINN-SUPERIOR-TRACK-BIKE/352883826612?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 9, 2019)

Ol' Bob strikes again, killer bike


----------



## rennfaron (Dec 9, 2019)

Well that went quick...


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 9, 2019)

IMO
Rarer than a Paramount of the same era.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 10, 2019)

So, just so I understand, that was the right price for that machine?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2019)

Bob had it listed here also. So who's the lucky one here that gets to take care of that beauty? 









						Sold - 1938 Schwinn Superior Track Bike | Archive (sold)
					

1938 Schwinn Superior Track bike.. I believe this rare color bike to be all original except for the tires.. Serial #B207.. Please check out the pictures as they tell the story.. Asking $2700. shipped.. Thank you, Bob (snydebike1@gmail.com)




					thecabe.com


----------

